# Ein paar fragen zu Knoppix



## Pitchblack (2. November 2005)

Heyho!
Ich habe vor kurzem Knoppix auf meinem Laptop installiert, da Debian sich immer bei der Installation aufgehangen hat. 
Was haltet ihr von Knoppix als Distribution auf der Festplatte? 
Ich bin erst vor kurzem in das Thema Linux eingestiegen und bis jetzt läuft es ganz gut mit Knoppix. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nach dem Upgrade aller Pakete, das KDE nicht mehr starten konnte und Knoppix neu aufsetzen durfte  :-(  . Außerdem hatte ich mit QtParted probleme, da das Programm ein Eigenleben entwickelt  Mal konnte ich Partitionen erstellen, mal nicht. Naja. 
Außerdem würde ich gerne wisse, wie ich ein einzelnes Paket wie OpenOffice oder Firefox upaten/upgraden kann. "apg-get update" aktuallisiert ja alle Pakete. Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem normalen upgrade und dem distributionsupgrade von apt?

Eins noch. Ich habe mir gestern Supertux installiert. Jetzt würde ich gerne ein Icon oder einen Eintrag unter Spiele in der Programmleiste haben. Welche Befehle sind dafür nötig?


----------



## deepthroat (2. November 2005)

Pitchblack hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Außerdem würde ich gerne wisse, wie ich ein einzelnes Paket wie OpenOffice oder Firefox upaten/upgraden kann.


Das geht einfach mit apt-get install <package> da apt in diesem Fall automatisch das neueste Paket (und dessen Abhängigkeiten) installiert.


			
				Pitchblack hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "apg-get update" aktuallisiert ja alle Pakete.


Nein, es aktualisiert lediglich die Paketlisten. Es werden keine Pakete runtergeladen oder installiert.


			
				Pitchblack hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem normalen upgrade und dem distributionsupgrade von apt?


Beim upgrade werden die Beziehungen zwischen Paketen die bereits installiert sind nicht verändert. Wenn jetzt ein Paket aktulisiert werden könnte, ein anderes installiertes (veraltetes) Paket aber davon abhängt, wird das Paket zurückgehalten. Oder auch wenn nicht einfach eine neue Version des Paketes installiert werden könnte weil dazu neue Pakete installiert werden müßten wird das  Paket zurückgehalten. Beim dist-upgrade würde das alte Paket entfernt werden (wenn möglich) bzw. neue Pakete die vorher noch nicht installiert waren werden wenn nötig dazuinstalliert.



			
				Pitchblack hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eins noch. Ich habe mir gestern Supertux installiert. Jetzt würde ich gerne ein Icon oder einen Eintrag unter Spiele in der Programmleiste haben. Welche Befehle sind dafür nötig?


Normalerweise gibt es irgendwo einen Menüeditor. Den mußt du dir evtl. noch nachinstallieren. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung wie der unter KDE heißt.

Gruß


----------



## MCoder (2. November 2005)

Pitchblack hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eins noch. Ich habe mir gestern Supertux installiert. Jetzt würde ich gerne ein Icon oder einen Eintrag unter Spiele in der Programmleiste haben. Welche Befehle sind dafür nötig?


 Rechter Mausklick auf's KDE-Icon (ganz links in der Taskleiste) zeigt ein Kontextmenü in dem auch der Menü-Editor mit dabei ist.


----------



## Pitchblack (2. November 2005)

Geht das nicht mit ein paar Shell Befehlen? Ich wollte Linux eigentlich nicht von der Klickibuntivariante kennenlernen.


----------



## MCoder (2. November 2005)

Natürlich, kein Thema:
Besorge dir aus dem Verzeichnis */usr/share/applnk/...* eine *.desktop*-Datei, benenne sie um und editiere sie entsprechend dem neu einzurichtenden Programm. Dann kannst du sie entweder wieder bei */usr/share/applnk/* (für alle Benutzer) oder in deinem lokalen Verzeichnis *~/.kde/share/applnk* speichern.


----------



## deepthroat (2. November 2005)

Naja, so einfach ist das nicht. Erstmal mußt du für deinen Menüeintrag eine .desktop Datei im Verzeichnis ~/.local/share/applications anlegen. Dann mußt du die Datei ~/.config/menu/applications-XXX.menu editieren (oder anlegen) und einen neuen Eintrag für die erstellte .desktop Datei hinzufügen. Die Datei ist eine XML Datei vom Dokumenttyp Menu (http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/menu-spec/1.0/menu.dtd).

.desktop Beispiel:

```
[Desktop Entry]
Comment=es ist meins!
Exec=bin/spiel
GenericName=mein spiel
Icon=
Name=Mein Spiel
Path=
StartupNotify=true
Terminal=0
TerminalOptions=
Type=Application
X-KDE-SubstituteUID=false
X-KDE-Username=
```
Alternativ gibt es unter Debian noch das menu System. Mit dessen Hilfe kann man einen Eintrag in alle Menüs der verschiedenen Window-Manager und Desktop-Systeme erzeugen. Alles was man dazu tun muß ist eine Menükonfigurations-Datei in das Verzeichnis /usr/lib/menu/ abzulegen und dann update-menus aufzurufen.

menu Beispiel:
	
	
	



```
?package(gnuplot):\            specifies what packages need to be installed
          needs=text\                 what kind of terminal this command expects
          needs=X11: if this program runs only on X11
          needs=text: if it only runs on text terminals
                            (the window manager should spawn 
                             an xterm or rxvt in this case)
          needs=vc: runs only at linux console
          needs=wm: this starts another window manager
          section=Apps/Math\          in what section this menu entry should be
          title="Gnuplot"\            the title of the menu entry
                                      (please make it short!)
          command="/usr/bin/gnuplot"  the command to run.
```
Siehe http://www.handhelds.org/~nelson/menu/

Ich bin mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher ob das auch für KDE funktioniert.


----------

